# Can't access my audio cd's anymore [solved]

## soxofaan

Hello to you people able to help me

I can't access my audio cd's anymore like I used to. I don't know precisely when it stopped working (after an emerge world or something, iduno)

here are some data and sympthoms:

exerpt of /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user          0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrw       auto            noauto,ro,user          0 0

```

output from "ll /dev/cdrom*" :

```

# ll /dev/cdrom*

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 13 Jan 14 20:03 /dev/cdrom -> cdroms/cdrom0

/dev/cdroms:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root  0 Jan  1  1970 .

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root  0 Jan  1  1970 ..

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 33 Jan  1  1970 cdrom0 -> ../ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 33 Jan  1  1970 cdrom1 -> ../ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

```

dmesg says (314 lines in total):

```

hdc: command error: error=0x50

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 148

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x50

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 152

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

... 

hdc: command error: error=0x50

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 24

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x50

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 28

```

when I start grip, I get errormessage "Error: Unable to initialize [/dev/cdroms/cdrom0]"

when I start KsCD (cdplayer from KDE) I get error message:

```

CD-ROM read or access error (or no audio disc in drive).

Please make sure you have access permissions to:

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0

```

I hope this helps you helping me   :Smile: Last edited by soxofaan on Thu Jan 27, 2005 6:20 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## soxofaan

Update about my problem above:

Apparently I can access data cds without any problem.  

The problem only exists for audio cds.

Strange...

----------

## kill

Audio cds can't be mounted...

----------

## ian!

Moved from 'Multimedia'.

----------

## soxofaan

I'm aware that audio cd's don't can be/have to be mounted (I found out by browsing these gentoo forums).

I found https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=277805, and tried their xmms-solution and the emerge of libcdaudio, but none of them seemed to work.

I also wondered about the following:

```
# ll /dev/cdrom /dev/cdroms/* /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root     13 Jan 17 00:08 /dev/cdrom -> cdroms/cdrom0

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root     33 Jan  1  1970 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> ../ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root     33 Jan  1  1970 /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 -> ../ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

brw-rw----  1 root root  3, 64 Jan  1  1970 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd

brw-rw----  1 root root 22,  0 Jan  1  1970 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

```

should I change the permissions of these last two entries to 664 or something? I'm not sure about that, because I don't know what these "files" precicely are.

----------

## soxofaan

I'm still coping with my audio cd problem. A weird thing I just discovered: if I put an audio cd in and push the play button on the cd reader case (or how should I call it), I can hear the music in the line out mix, I even can control the volume through Kmix and alsamixer. But grip, KsCD, KaudioCreator don't find the audio cd.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Another thing I tried: reboot with knoppix and KsCD had no trouble with playing an audio cd.

Anyone?

----------

## ErniBrown

try recompiling kdemultimedia with USE="...cdparanoia..." in your /etc/make.conf.

----------

## manywele

Hmm.  I just ran across this same problem and found that I had to add my user to the cdrom group.  I was happily ripping audio cds just last week so what changed?  The permissions on /dev/hdc are *Quote:*   

> brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22, 0 Jan 23 02:59 /dev/hdc

 which made me figure I had to add my user to the cdrom group.

Some questions:

Is the cdrom group new?  (I'm pretty sure I'd already be in that group if not).

If not could something have removed all users from the group?  The only relevant recent update I could find was to libcdio 2 days ago.

Or did something change the permissions on /dev/hdc?

Did I miss a portage warning message somewhere along the way?

Mainly curious but any insights welcome.

----------

## soxofaan

Thanks for your hint. I checked the owner and group of the relevant "files":

```
lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root      13 Jan 27 18:52 /dev/cdrom -> cdroms/cdrom0

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root      33 Jan  1  1970 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> ../ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root      33 Jan  1  1970 /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 -> ../ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

brw-rw----  1 root root   3, 64 Jan  1  1970 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd

brw-rw----  1 root root  22,  0 Jan  1  1970 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

```

only the group root, no cdrom group apparently.

I changed the group of these "files" and now I can play/rip cds again! thanks for your help. After reboot some groups changed again:

```
lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root      13 Jan 27 18:52 /dev/cdrom -> cdroms/cdrom0

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root      33 Jan  1  1970 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> ../ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root      33 Jan  1  1970 /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 -> ../ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom  3, 64 Jan  1  1970 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22,  0 Jan  1  1970 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

```

I don't know if this is a problem, but playing is still possible, so I won't bother.  :Very Happy: 

Thanks again!

----------

## manywele

Ok, now /dev/hdc belongs to the group "disk" which I know didn't exist before.  /etc/group now has a "disk" entry with root and adm listed as belonging.  I don't recall "adm" existing before either.  WTF is going on here?  And what took permisions away from /dev/dsp?  It switched back to 600 root:root.

I run a pure udev system and haven't changed any configs for it.  Last time it was updated was Jan 13.

Is it baselayout?  I updated to sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.9-r1 today and I did not overwrite /etc/group.

Can someone tell me what is fscking around with my permissions and groups in /dev?

EDIT: /etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permissions says

```
# audio devices

dsp*:root:audio:0660

audio*:root:audio:0660

midi*:root:audio:0660

mixer*:root:audio:0660

sequencer*:root:audio:0660

sound/*:root:audio:0660

snd/*:root:audio:0660

beep:root:audio:0660

admm*:root:audio:0660

```

but ll /dev/sound says

```
crw-------  1 root root  14, 12 Feb  3 05:33 adsp

crw-------  1 root root  14,  4 Feb  3 05:33 audio

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  3 Feb  3 05:33 dsp

crw-------  1 root root  14,  0 Feb  3 05:33 mixer

crw-------  1 root root  14,  1 Feb  3 05:33 sequencer

crw-------  1 root root  14,  8 Feb  3 05:33 sequencer2

```

 (I changed /dev/sound/dsp by hand).

----------

## yorugua

Hello,

I'm new with gentoo ,can somebody explain to me how to change those permisions.

I'm having the same problem with my cdrom not mounting music cds , my problem started when I emerge ivman.

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

